# LEDz



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks good!  Real bright in the back, almost blinding for those reverse lights, but with how many idiots out there, it's worth it.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Looks good bro.. Quick question what bulb did you use for your side marker in the front, map lights, dome light and the license plate bulbs?? Thanks in advance!! 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tsblu22 (Aug 8, 2013)

194 is the number on the bulbs.. heres some pics..
1: this is the size for the side markers, trunk, and interior lights. Cant go any bigger then this for any of these due to any longer they wont fit.
2:this is the reverse light

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks man, I kinda like the idea of having to flip my sunglasses on at night to back up.. lol :th_coolio:


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Hence your username, "bright" lol.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

iKermit said:


> Hence your username, "bright" lol.


Yes sir..


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Looks really good I like it man!


----------



## tsblu22 (Aug 8, 2013)

imma fully transform the inside of my cruze like I did with my pt cruiser...
Miss my old car.. lol

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Wtf, did it double as a tanning booth haha. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tsblu22 (Aug 8, 2013)

Lmfao.. naw.. extended exposure time from my camera.. but I had ledz under the dash, seats and roof..

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

How do you get to the bulbs in the tail light?? I pulled the carpet lining away and there are 2 rubber tubes one goes to the bottom and one goes right behind the tail light.. I want to change the rear side marker in the tail light the tail light it's self the back up light and the tail light that is on the truck lid (next to license plate).. How do I access them?? I know the reverse light is 194 and maybe the rear side marker light in there is the same but what would be the tail and trunk lid light number??


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tsblu22 (Aug 8, 2013)

The outter lights come off with two screws. Once those 2 are removed, the light will come off.. it has a few pressure fittings but if u wiggle it just a bit it will come off.. to locate the two screwa u only have to open ur trunk. There are 2 circle looking caps that u have to pop open then the 2 screws will be reviled.. as for the other set of lights I havnt taken that lense off yet so im not sure how to take it off..

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BigMoe (Aug 19, 2013)

Where's a good place to get the leds? I want the blue for my dome light at least 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## tsblu22 (Aug 8, 2013)

I go to a place called towers in Davie florida... other then that u can try speed and truck world.. amazon has nothin but trash.. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

How do you get to the 5 lights in the tail light?? I pulled the carpet cover away and saw 2 rubber tubes.. One looked like it went down towards the bottom and the other looks to go into the body right behind the whole tail light assembly.. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tmlferguson (Mar 28, 2013)

Are the interior lights hard to swap out?
Complicated to remove panels etc?

I like the look of that and would definitely consider modding that.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

tmlferguson said:


> Are the interior lights hard to swap out?
> Complicated to remove panels etc?
> 
> I like the look of that and would definitely consider modding that.


So easy a caveman could do it.

They just pop out

 Sent from my phone. Excuse my excellent grammar. Autoguide APP!


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

tmlferguson said:


> Are the interior lights hard to swap out?
> Complicated to remove panels etc?
> 
> I like the look of that and would definitely consider modding that.


Just like iKermit said it is very easy.. I just used a flathead screwdriver and put the tip between the clear lens and the plastic that surrounds it when you put a little pressure on it by pushing up the clear part should give a little and pop right off.. I got some led's went home and did it in my driveway in about 4 seconds at 11:00 at night.. Only thing is make sure you are careful when pulling the bulb out if it has been on even for a second it will be approx. the temp of the sun, just a heads up..


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Is there a certain size of LED to get for the interior? And a good place to get em? or just any racing shop nearby. I wanted to get a deep red to match the exterior / vinyl trim.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

cdb09007 said:


> Is there a certain size of LED to get for the interior? And a good place to get em? or just any racing shop nearby. I wanted to get a deep red to match the exterior / vinyl trim.


The bulb is a 194 and I got mine from Walmart.. Yea they are not the badboy led's but when I open the door of my car at night it's like the sun is buckled up in the backseat..


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tmlferguson (Mar 28, 2013)

cdb09007 said:


> Is there a certain size of LED to get for the interior? And a good place to get em? or just any racing shop nearby. I wanted to get a deep red to match the exterior / vinyl trim.


That's what I'm wondering too.
Up here in Canuck-land, there's not too many options for those types of things.
I looked on eBay and Amazon for the "194" size and there are multiple different sizes and shapes that came up.

Anyone have any idea of a reputable Canadian retailer for this sort of thing?


----------



## tsblu22 (Aug 8, 2013)

Go to the beginning of this thread. I posted a pic of the size interior led. Basically it has 5 diodes on it.. any more then that and they wont fit.. been down that eoad already..

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BigMoe (Aug 19, 2013)

cdb09007 said:


> Is there a certain size of LED to get for the interior? And a good place to get em? or just any racing shop nearby. I wanted to get a deep red to match the exterior / vinyl trim.


I ended up ordering mine from http://www.superbrightleds.com/ . Dunno how reasonable the prices actually were, but they seemed to have a good rep on some other forums. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

